# Cycles for comments



## lincolntt (Jun 3, 2016)

I am 33years old, 175cm, 75kg, Asian. I heard this is good for the newbie. Could you please give me some comments?


----------



## NbleSavage (Jun 3, 2016)

You want to run three orals simultaneously?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 3, 2016)

I think you should run 5 orals u prick


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 3, 2016)

you came here trying to sell raws? what kinda newbie are u


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 3, 2016)

or is this for the newbes which makes u a bigger retard then I thought


----------



## DF (Jun 3, 2016)

Can I get a number 6 with an egg roll?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 3, 2016)

hey Lo pan how did you like the comments?


----------



## Spongy (Jun 4, 2016)

I don't see a test base...  I'm confused.


----------



## nightster (Jun 4, 2016)

Well, this was a good time!


----------



## losieloos (Jun 4, 2016)

Dafuq is this chit.


----------



## lincolntt (Jun 6, 2016)

When I found these comments, I went to the balcony and took a seat, got a cigarette from my ice blast of the Marlboro to calmed down and wondered: WTF were they talking about!


----------



## ToolSteel (Jun 6, 2016)

lincolntt said:


> When I found these comments, I went to the balcony and took a seat, got a cigarette from my ice blast of the Marlboro to calmed down and wondered: WTF were they talking about!



I believe you. Sometimes knowledge bombs knock you back a bit.


----------

